# MS Access Formular Frage Datensatz button unten ausblenden



## XellosTehPrist (20. Juni 2004)

Hi habe mal ne Frage bei MS Access bei den Formularen und berichten gibt es ja unten immer die keine menüleiste um die datensätze durch zublättern gibt es eine möglichkeit diese Buttons abzuschalten? wenn ja wie?

schon mal thx
MFG XellosTehPriest


----------



## Neo_der_Hacker (20. Juni 2004)

*ausblenden*

rechtsklick auf das kleine kästchen links oben bei dem formular, dann steht dann da was mit standardtansicht und das erst ma auf einzelnes formular, und dann noch datensatzmarkierer auf nein setzen!


----------

